# So God made a Dog



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

I didn't see this posted anywhere so I apologize if its a repost but I thought this was the perfect place to post this "life with our dogs"

God Made a Dog - YouTube


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And I thank him everyday for doing so


----------

